# RAI - 2 weeks ago - NEED HELP!!



## Sarah21 (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi all -

I had a dose of 10 millicures on 3/2/12. I have been off methimazole since 2/23/12. For the past week at night I have had insomnia, racing thoughts, confusion, and some disorientation. During the day I feel as though someone is squeezing my head, I have low energy, and my mood is all over the place. What could this be? I have been thinking it's the propranolol that has messed me up (I take 40 mgs 2 x per day). Or could it just be that I am still hyper? Or is it a "dump" that i hear so much about and I will return to normal soon?

Someone help!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sarah21 said:


> Hi all -
> 
> I had a dose of 10 millicures on 3/2/12. I have been off methimazole since 2/23/12. For the past week at night I have had insomnia, racing thoughts, confusion, and some disorientation. During the day I feel as though someone is squeezing my head, I have low energy, and my mood is all over the place. What could this be? I have been thinking it's the propranolol that has messed me up (I take 40 mgs 2 x per day). Or could it just be that I am still hyper? Or is it a "dump" that i hear so much about and I will return to normal soon?
> 
> Someone help!


Hi there! I know the feeling all too well. It "could" be a dump (thyrotoxicosis.)

And I will tell you that I personally had to have RAI 3 times. This is not unusual in advanced cases of hyper. They can only give you so much radioactive material at a time.

What has your doctor had to say? When do you go in for labs?

It could be that being taken off anti-thyroid and having the RAI has indeed caused a "dump" and you really should alert your doctor.


----------



## Sarah21 (Mar 2, 2012)

My doc said to lower my propranolol dose. That really hasn't done anything though.
I just don't feel normal, not the happy person I once was. This is kind of scary.
Should I be on a antidepressant? I just don't know. I feel like I am bothering my doctor to much. But my health is important so I should just call, right?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sarah21 said:


> My doc said to lower my propranolol dose. That really hasn't done anything though.
> I just don't feel normal, not the happy person I once was. This is kind of scary.
> Should I be on a antidepressant? I just don't know. I feel like I am bothering my doctor to much. But my health is important so I should just call, right?


You can't feel right at the present time. When I went through all that you are going through now, I was not sure I was going to make it. I was passively suicidal, disoriented and very very confused.

What did I so? I hooked up w/ are really really good counselor! What a blessing. No drugs; just good old fashioned therapy and support. They "are" trained to deal w/chronic and acute illness'. These events "are" life-changing.

Yes; call your doctor.

And do know that we all are here for you!

You will be happy again. Count on it!


----------



## Sarah21 (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks for the advice Andros!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sarah21 said:


> Thanks for the advice Andros!


----------



## Sarah21 (Mar 2, 2012)

How did you go about finding this counselor? Is it expensive?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sarah21 said:


> How did you go about finding this counselor? Is it expensive?


She really was not; I got a break because I had to pay out of pocket. See if you can find a clinic in your area that does the "sliding scale" for their clients.

Maybe you can turn something up in your zip code through your search engine?


----------



## Sarah21 (Mar 2, 2012)

So since I lowered my propranolol dose I have started feeling normal again. The insomnia is gone, I don't have anymore crazy thoughts. Now I am just so tired and fatigued. I must be going low. I was told that as soon as I starting feeling tired all the time I should let my doc know and they can do my first round of blood tests post RAI right away.


----------

